# Anzeige eines Bildes in einem Applet



## Digital Man (17. Dez 2003)

Moin!

Ich habe ein ganz kleines Applet geschrieben was einfach nur nen .jpg im Applet anzeigt. Das ganze funtioniert im Appletviewer von Eclipse auch wunderbar...nur wenn ich es im Browser ausprobier zeigt er das Bild nicht an. Allerdings kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung oder so.

Hat vielleicht einer nen Tip? 


Dankeeee!   


Gruss, Digital Man 



```
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
public class PictureViewer extends Applet

{	

	
	public void init()
	{
		
	}
	public void start()
	
	{	
	}	 


public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		Image img;
		img = getToolkit().getImage("test/test.jpg");
		g.drawImage(img,40,40,this);
	
	}
	
	
	
	
}
```



```
<html>
  <head>
      <title>Picture Viewer</title>
  </head>
  <body>
    <h1>Picture Viewer</h1>
      <hr>
      <applet code="PictureViewer.class" width=400 height=400>
		alt="Your browser understands the &APPLET& tag but isn't running the applet, for some reason."
		Your browser is completely ignoring the &APPLET& tag!
		
      </applet>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## javacooperation (18. Dez 2003)

Hi!

Probiers mal so:


```
Image img = getImage (getCodeBase (), "test.jpg");
```

Das sollte eigentlich klappen!


----------



## Digital Man (28. Dez 2003)

Jo super...ich konnte es zwar erst jetzt ausprobieren..aber...hat geklappt...


----------

